# Orc Painters & Vampire Gossips: Allies & Adversaries Has Colorful NPCs For 5th Edition



## Morrus (Mar 17, 2021)

Orc painters, vampire gossips, talking owls, and gnomish voice-thieves! A collection of evocative, colorful NPCs for your D&D game!





Gurk, an orc painter. Prince Velm Ducroix, a vampire gossip. Missus Silverbeak, a giant talking fey owl. Drenched Wench and her Parasitic Baby. This softover compilation contains over a dozen colorful NPCs to liven up your 5th Edition game!

*Back it now on Kickstarter!*


Here's a look at the contents of _Allies & Adversaries_.


*Dungeon Denizens.* Meet five colourful new underground denizens ready to insert into your game world: Ruby, the smirking component-seeking campion; Black Bones, the former cat familiar; Prince Velm Ducroix, the corpulent vampire gossip; Satuiel, wandering wererat salesman; and Adrian Alexa, the last daughter of an ancient sea goddess. By Khaldoun Khelil; illustrated by Indi Martin.
*Servants of the Winter Court.* We introduce three themed fey NPCs. Grimollo the Voice Thief will steal your very words; Missus Silverbeak is a giant talking fairy owl; and Snowblind is the Knight of the Winter Wastes. By James Haek; illustrated by EIlis Goodson and Egil Thompson.
*Orc Life. *Meet Gurk, an orc painter in the big city; Rathbone, a banished orc war-priestess; Vortch, an orc "chef"; and Balla, an orc dancer and servant. Full descriptions, backgrounds, and roleplaying notes for each, along with their traits, bonds, and flaws. By Kiel Chenier; illustrated by Phil Stone.
*Goldenscale Host.* A new dragonborn mercenary company, and information about its command structure, notable personalities, story hooks for using the company as allies or adversaries, and two new creatures - the Goldenscale Recruit and the Goldenscale Officer. By Brandes Stoddard; illustrated by Xanditz.
*Creeps in the Storm.* Fisher Gretchen, Captain Mordercai Graves, Drenched Wench and her Parasitic Baby, and Lamprey Joe — four dark NPCs to be encountered on a stormy night. Each with a full description, background, and roleplaying notes, plus a couple of stormy adventure hooks - The Thing The Sea Vomited Up, and Hunting The Kraken.

These NPCs are presented in a special NPC format, which emphasizes how to play them. They include traits, and tips on how to roleplay the NPC. Generally speaking, they use standard NPC statblocks like commoners or priests, or standard monster stats like vampires, wererats, or merfolk, along with any special abilities needed to customize them. For example, Grimilio the Voice-Thief is a gnome mage.


----------

